# new ad program very close to public beta =)



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2008)

few sample shots....finishing up the last few items to release this publicly...im excited =)

Sample classified ad page (notice zero contact info on the page...no more email farming from spammers!)






Screenshot of the search page...you will be able to search for any week, any resort, any area, any feature, or browse every single ad..none of those fields are required and you can search for all 2br resorts during week 28 in the carribbean etc etc...whatever you want!






now of course like any new custom program there will be some bugs to work out once all of you guys get in there and start posting/searching ads etc...which is why each and every ad in the new system will be free for TUG members.  We hope this new program will be LIGHT YEARS ahead of the one its replacing that has served TUG for many many years!


----------



## SDKath (May 1, 2008)

Would you check both 2BR and LO if you are looking for a lockoff?  Just wondering....

Cannot wait to see it up!  Hurry!  Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2008)

guess it would depend on what you are looking for and what the ad poster selected when he posted the ad etc as the logic behind the search feature just matches your search criteria to the attributes of posted ads and returns the list.  We just made it so that you can pick all, none...or any combination of ad attributes to customize your search for timeshares.

its our hope that this search feature will make finding ads FAR easier than any other system.

Want to search all of florida for a certain week?  done

want to search all marriott resorts during labor day? done

want to find all rentals for western us resorts from now till the end of the year....just a click away! =)

and the best part...all ads are free for tug members.


----------

